# Good Neighborhoods Near My Workplace



## leonbenit (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I am planning to work in Mexico City for one year. My work location will be Joaquín Gallo, Zedec Santa Fe, Álvaro Obregón, Ciudad de México. I have not traveled to Mexico City yet, so I hope those who have been or lived there will recognize this location.

My question is, what are some recommendations on places to live near my work location? I will not have a car, so I expect to use public transportation and would like to be able to get to work in 30 minutes or less. Also, part of my desire is to absorb Mexican culture, so I'm not looking to isolate myself in a ex-pat area, but do of course want live some place that's considered safe. 

While I'm in Mexico, I will still be maintaining my home in the US, so I'm also looking for some place that's not too expensive. It doesn't have to be fancy, just clean and in a good location. Does anyone think renting a room from a host family is a good choice? Also, I would like to take Spanish lessons in the evenings, so if that helps narrow options (i.e. near a good Spanish language school), that's a plus.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

leonbenit said:


> …
> It doesn't have to be fancy, just clean and in a good location. Does anyone think renting a room from a host family is a good choice? Also, I would like to take Spanish lessons in the evenings, so if that helps narrow options (i.e. near a good Spanish language school), that's a plus.
> …


Renting a room in a shared space is a middle ground between living with a family and having your own space. Most language schools have a bulletin board with people looking for rooms to share. Not the best way to learn Spanish though since your roommates will likely be European. Rooms with shared kitchen and baths run around $1500 mxn so it is a very economical way to live if you don't mind roommates.


----------



## leonbenit (Aug 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Renting a room in a shared space is a middle ground between living with a family and having your own space. Most language schools have a bulletin board with people looking for rooms to share. Not the best way to learn Spanish though since your roommates will likely be European. Rooms with shared kitchen and baths run around $1500 mxn so it is a very economical way to live if you don't mind roommates.


Thanks for your good suggestion. I'd like to arrange living accommodations before I go. Can you recommend any reputable web sites that advertise for roommates?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

leonbenit said:


> Thanks for your good suggestion. I'd like to arrange living accommodations before I go. Can you recommend any reputable web sites that advertise for roommates?


Most of the cheap rentals in Mexico are not advertised on the web. Your best bet is probably going to be finding a place to stay for a week or two, then look for more permanent space after you are here. You can get a bed in a hostel in Mexico City for $200 pesos/day or less. Then look around on the street for "cuartos". Or try the bulletin board at a language school. Another source might be the Universisty. I am not familiar with that part of Mexico City, but the street you listed is next to the campus of Universidad Iberoamericana Puebla. They might have a list of housing for students.


----------



## leonbenit (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Will. Appreciate the advice.


----------

